# Hello Y'all



## kitt.moss (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi. My name's Kitt, and I'm from the UK. I've lurked a little and it seems that UK peeps are in the minority, but still very much here. So hi to all of you, and to everyone else around the world.

I mostly write horror stories, and publish my work online. I'm always working on something new.

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all. Any other horror writers out there?


----------



## tepelus (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello, and welcome! Not a horror writer, but my work is peppered with it.


----------



## Abbey08 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome. I am a poet/photographer; no horror(that I know of)there 

Lorraine


----------



## Nickie (Dec 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Kitt.


----------



## dolphinlee (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello Kitt,

there is a section in the site for horror. If you look under prose you will see it. To make things easier I have provided the link.

Fantasy, Sci-Fi and Horror

happy holidays and good luck with your writing.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## fdbard (Dec 25, 2012)

Another photog here too.


----------



## fdbard (Dec 25, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> Hello and welcome. I am a poet/photographer; no horror(that I know of)there
> 
> Lorraine


 
I'm a photographer too.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 25, 2012)

Greetings lurking Kitt,
I'm a horrible writer, will that do?
Welcome to WF.
Bazz


----------



## Gumby (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Kitt, welcome.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, Kitt, as you get to know people you'll find that the UK is pretty well represented on WF so you're not alone.  Welcome.


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 27, 2012)

Did you say "y'all" as an attempt to be American, or is it a term you commonly use?

Anyway, hi. I'm not from the UK.


----------



## kitt.moss (Dec 28, 2012)

@dolphinlee - Thanks for the link! I'll go check that out now.

@bazz cargo - I'm sure you're not that horrible! You could always be a horrible horror writer if you felt like it.

@vertigo - It's something I say generally. I never realised it was particularly American until a few years ago.

And just generally hello to everyone, and thanks for making me feel welcome!


----------



## AshtonHadsmith (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello Kitt, welcome to WF. Looking forward to reading up on some of your horror stories.

Cheers,

Mr. Hadsmith III :lone:


----------



## kitt.moss (Dec 31, 2012)

@AshtonHadsmith - Thanks. Looking forward to reading your work too!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Kitt, and ...cheerio? What might the inverse expression to "y'all" be in the UK? 

I hear "y'all" in the native tongue every day... You'd think it would grow on a person...


----------



## Etherus (Jan 1, 2013)

What's a y'all? Is it something off a boat? Perhaps it is a small yonder.

Welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome to WF!

Hope that you post often and quality, good luck writing.

Elven


----------



## kitt.moss (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. You know, I don't think there is any equivalent to y'all in UK-speak. That's why it's such a useful little word


----------

